# Big Difference in Price of Hyatt Carmel & Puerto Rico



## Robert D (Oct 23, 2010)

A Hyatt Highlands Inn with 2200 points and maintenance fee of $1,320 just sold for $10,101 on Ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370445856360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT) and a Hyatt and a Hyatt Hacienda in Puerto Rico with 2000 points and maintenance fee of $1,377 just sold a couple days ago for $510 (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330485102202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT). Why such a discrepancy in selling prices for about the same number of points and similar MF?  Is there a problem with the Puerto Rico property?


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 24, 2010)

There seem to be issues with the Hyatt Puerto Rico property that really hold selling prices down. There have been recent quality complaints, slow redevelopment of the neighboring properties, high MFs and very high transfer fees. Plus Carmel weeks tend to sell for a little premium on eBay because they don't come up a lot, and it IS a diamond week, while the Puerto Rico week is a platinum.

And the price disparity isn't quite as big appears. With transfer tax and fees, the buyer will have to pay $2,310 plus MF for the Puerto Rico week vs. $11,036 plus MF for the Carmel week. A big gap, but not quite as big as it appears when you just compare the selling prices.

The best recent Hyatt buy on eBay recently, though, was a Beach House diamond week for $10,040 with all transfer fees. Much lower annual MF ($950 annually) than the other two weeks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...342337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_714wt_1087

There's definitely been a shift in "normal" selling prices for Hyatt weeks on eBay. Diamond weeks (2200 points) are in the $9k-$11k range, platinum (2000 points) from $7500-$9500, gold (1880k) anywhere from $4,500 to $8,000. All those prices, like most timeshare prices, are significantly lower than two or three years ago.

And I expect the trend will continue to be gradually downward until the economy picks up. Nothing about Hyatt, really, just the fact that vacations and timeshares are two really discretionary expenses that people tend to cut when they need to cut.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 25, 2010)

Another example of both (a) people staying away from Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico; and (b) the decline in prices/interest for 1300 point weeks: A 1,300 point week at Hacienda that received no bids on Sunday despite a $1 opening price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...649130&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5196wt_854


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Agree with the above advice.

As an owner at HDdM, the place has declined and may continue to do so. The beach is still lovely, but the adjacent property is closed and fenced off, the lazy river pool is not running (last I heard) and I'm not sure of the current status of the regular pools.

The place may come back as there were news stories that the Ritz Carlton was buying the old Cerrormar next door, but that was before the economy changed.

I love Puerto Rico and the people there, but if I had to do it over again, I would not have bought my unit.

JMHO.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 26, 2010)

Another datapoint in this conversation: 1300 point week at Hyatt Coconut Point went for $811 last night on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380281014912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Probably the lowest price I've seen for a 1300 point non-Puerto Rico week. The combination of tanking timeshare prices in general and the abundance of inventory on eBay right now is really driving down prices, especially for the lower value weeks.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 26, 2010)

Is Coconut Point the same resort as Coconut Plantation?


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 27, 2010)

It is indeed, sorry for being sloppy.


----------



## bdh (Oct 27, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Another datapoint in this conversation: 1300 point week at Hyatt Coconut Point went for $811 last night on ebay:
> 
> Probably the lowest price I've seen for a 1300 point non-Puerto Rico week. The combination of tanking timeshare prices in general and the abundance of inventory on eBay right now is really driving down prices, especially for the lower value weeks.



That is a great value for getting into CP on the off season and you can trade for other Red season II units - but I'd say the key factor in the $811 price is the fact that it is a 1300 pt week - 1300 pts is such a small amount that it really limits your options for internal HVC use.   

FYI  Coconut Point is the Hyatt hotel property and Coconut Plantation is the TS property at this resort - while a guest from one can use the facilities of the other, it is a long walk between the two.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, that Coconut Plantation week was a bi-annual week.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 27, 2010)

I've noticed that bi weeks actually often go for a premium, because they give folks flexibility.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 27, 2010)

bdh said:


> That is a great value for getting into CP on the off season and you can trade for other Red season II units - but I'd say the key factor in the $811 price is the fact that it is a 1300 pt week - 1300 pts is such a small amount that it really limits your options for internal HVC use.



I think that at this price, a 1300 point is a great buy _as a trader_ because of the trade power you'll get in II. 

I think that's one aspect of Hyatt value that's probably underappreciated.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 27, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> I think that at this price, a 1300 point is a great buy _as a trader_ because of the trade power you'll get in II.
> 
> I think that's one aspect of Hyatt value that's probably underappreciated.



The maintenance fee is sure high to use as a trader unless this is enough points to get more than one week.


----------



## Robert D (Oct 27, 2010)

bdh said:


> That is a great value for getting into CP on the off season and you can trade for other Red season II units - but I'd say the key factor in the $811 price is the fact that it is a 1300 pt week - 1300 pts is such a small amount that it really limits your options for internal HVC use.
> 
> FYI  Coconut Point is the Hyatt hotel property and Coconut Plantation is the TS property at this resort - while a guest from one can use the facilities of the other, it is a long walk between the two.



The Ebay listing said it was for Coconut Point but they must have meant Coconut Plantation.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert D said:


> The maintenance fee is sure high to use as a trader unless this is enough points to get more than one week.



I don't disagree, but I think sometimes trade power balances that out. When a 2BR ski week in Park City, for example, can cost you $3,500 through Marriott, suddenly $1,300 in MF doesn't seem so bad.

Worldmark points are really, really cheap, but the odds of pulling a prime March ski week at a Park City Marriott, a Hyatt property, or anywhere in Telluride are very small due to trade power vs. demand.

I think your odds would be pretty good with a 2BR Hyatt week.


----------



## sullco (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hyatt's ROFR*

I know that Kal tracks resales, but it's hard to imagine that HVC will let this latest Ebay sale actually close at that price.


----------



## bdh (Oct 27, 2010)

sullco said:


> it's hard to imagine that HVC will let this latest Ebay sale actually close at that price.



Since its a 1300 pt week, I'd be shocked if it didn't pass.  (I think Hyatt doesn't pay any attention to the low pt weeks.)


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 28, 2010)

Another datapoint: 2,000 point week at Coconut Plantation (with 2,000 points left over for use within LCUP) goes for $8,100 last night. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270653015459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Robert D (Oct 28, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Another datapoint: 2,000 point week at Coconut Plantation (with 2,000 points left over for use within LCUP) goes for $8,100 last night.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270653015459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Is that a good deal?  What is Hyatt selling these for?


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 28, 2010)

According to Kal's Hyatt page, they were selling for $28,600 in November 2007. That's the only source I know of for prices.


----------



## Robert D (Nov 2, 2010)

*1880 Pt Coconut Plantation sold for $6,100*

Noticed an 1880 pt. Coconut Plantation week just sold for $6,100.  Here's the link on the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MwMzIhY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## wildcatsuk (Nov 3, 2010)

*Another source of sale prices..*

Here is a link to another forum with Hyatt transactions from August 2010. 

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...fr-info-reported-sales-last-two-months-2.html


----------



## Robert D (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hyatt Windward Pointe*

A Hyatt Windard Pointe with 1400 Hyatt points sold last night for $1,625. Maintenance fees is showing as $1,056.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ou2FpNY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Robert D (Jan 3, 2011)

A Hyatt Puerto Rico with 2000 pts just sold for $565 (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RxxycQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT).  The MF's and closing costs in Puerto Rico are higher but this sure looks like a low price for 2000 pts.

Also noticed a Hyatt Winward Pt. EOY w/ 1400 pts went for $635 (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IRxxycQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT)


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2011)

Does Hyatt have ROFR?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 4, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Does Hyatt have ROFR?



Yes, but whether they exercise it is another issue. I don't think they are doing so much these days.  

-TJ


----------



## wildcatsuk (Jan 4, 2011)

*another ebay transaction*

Key West property for 2,200 points goes for $10,600. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310283960702&autorefresh=true


----------

